
Save money and buy stuff in a new way with koBuy - kobuy
http://kobuyinc.mystrikingly.com/
======
byandyphillips
I love this idea - I want to get the new Valve Index, but can't justify buying
it all myself and then letting it sit on the shelf 90% of the time.

